# Knibbling toes and fingers



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm sitting on the couch and Cash is laying down next to me and he's knibbling on my toes. When I reach over to pet him he starts knibbling on my fingers. He's so funny, he looks like a baby sucking his thumb and it actually puts him to sleep. Such a silly boy, I love cuddling with him.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Awe, Finch does the same thing! I think she has a little finger nibbling session with me once a day... she loves to gently hold my hand in her mouth and softly chew on my fingers, and then she eventually stops and collapses onto my arm,ready to sleep. We have such sweet v/pibbles, huh?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

They are the sweetest dogs! Cash loves to nibble on my fingers - does Finch look like this all cross-eyed and sleepy?  Cash is getting so big, but he's still a baby in many ways, I love it!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch takes her nibbling pretty seriously, not really cross-eyed and sleepy, but then she crashes in the end. The last pic is her snuggling in my arms to nap after a nibbling session


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley does the same thing, but only with my hubby. It's so sweet!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Love it! The pictures of Finch remind me a lot of Cash  He could spend an hour nibbling on my fingernails if I let him. Such sweet dogs, I think they are giving us little love bites


----------

